# Knitting Retreat in PA, Sept 28-30th



## kristpin (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi everyone,
My knitting teacher just told us about a knitting retreat in the end of September and I wanted to share it with everyone because I thought it sounds like so much fun. Ive attached the registration form below. Its at the Pocono Plateau Camp& Retreat Center on September 28-30th .

http://www.kraemeryarns.com/pdf/Retreat_brochure_2012.pdf


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

If only my keeper would let me out of my cage.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> If only my keeper would let me out of my cage.


Mine too!!


----------



## kristpin (Jul 13, 2012)

LOL that's so funny! I think it sounds like a blast and its affordable for me. Im going to do a jail breakout for the weekend, a girl needs to getaway!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

fergablu2 said:



> If only my keeper would let me out of my cage.


Psst! next time he comes through, you grab him and trip him! I'll grab the keys and we can run!


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I would love to go but that weekend I have a beading retreat.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Wahhhh-- Board Meeting and Volunteer Retreat not very far away on the same weekend. Or I would be there for sure!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Wish I could go. My September is so full right now. And I love Kraemer Yarns, too!! Maybe next year.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

mmmmm perhaps I could visit my daughter close to Allentown??? How far is it from Allentown????


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

There is a NKCG(Nebraska Knit and Crochet Guild) retreat at Mahoney State Park near Omaha, Nebraska that same weekend. I am going to that one, cuz I live closer to Omaha. It will be my "first" and I am so excited. My DIL is going with me. I think we will have a great time and get a chance to bond even closer!


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

cheri49 said:


> mmmmm perhaps I could visit my daughter close to Allentown??? How far is it from Allentown????


Allentown's only about 1 1/2-2hrs from anywhere in the Poconos. Maybe you could make a day trip???


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good idea! I'm really considering this!


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

would love to attend have to make arrangements for church nursery but then I am free (or I could leave early Sunday am (i am only about 2 or 3 hours away) Sending in my application now


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Just called kraemer yarn shop and the retreat is full. She said it has been full for a long time Boo Hoo We will have to do our own retreat. Anyone game - ideas??


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

It would be fun to put together a retreat, never done anything like this but would be totally interested. great idea!

Happy Knitting!


----------

